# Labidochromis caeruleus "Yellow haps" with fronts



## bulldoghall (Jun 12, 2007)

I know I am gong to get shot down with this, but what does the forum think about 3/4 5" "Yellow haps" with a pair of W/C Mobas in a 5ft 115 with alot of PVC.. I would like it to be a Moba alone tank; but it may be a part of the deal with my wife.. She loves the "Yellow haps" ..  And they have been in the tank for a year.. The adult Mobas are 9" and 7".. Fire away Russo! :roll:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They aren't commonly called Yellow Haps, rather Yellow Labs, as in Labidochromis.

5" Lab kept with a WC Mpimbwe.... your call....


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

haha @#$%@ I say try it.


----------



## S4surf (Oct 18, 2006)

A picture is better than words


----------



## bulldoghall (Jun 12, 2007)

Ouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch!! :lol: :?


----------



## bulldoghall (Jun 12, 2007)

I would love to have a 6ft; but not space next to my Kamp group(310), 5ft is the only thing that fit!!


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

Fogelhund said:


> 5" Lab kept with a WC Mpimbwe....


 technically, that's 2 1/2" lab 'kept' with a mpimbwe. you obviously netted the remaining 2 1/2". :lol:


----------



## joesfish (Mar 29, 2004)

The Moba will loose finage do to nipping from the yellow labs. the labs will have no problem with the Fronts, but I like my Fronts to much to have them in a tank with labs. They will live together with added stress to the fronts.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

im sure it could work....but like the picture shows.....its never for certain ....one day the front could decide he doesnt like his smaller tank mate and kill him....if u dont care to lose any labs id say go for it.


----------



## bulldoghall (Jun 12, 2007)

I will get yet another used take for the labs...... :x


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> They aren't commonly called Yellow Haps, rather Yellow Labs, as in Labidochromis.
> 
> 5" Lab kept with a WC Mpimbwe.... your call....


Sorry, just saw this post. The labs will nip those beautiful moba trailers down to nothing (90% of the time). And the other 10% - the above pic says it all :wink:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Get a datnoid


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

Razzo said:


> Get a datnoid


 i'm not sure if i read this right, but i would suggest strongly, to never mix small cichlids with a datnoid. cichlids are too great a choking risk for them. IME.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

lloyd said:


> Razzo said:
> 
> 
> > Get a datnoid
> ...


That's a fair point to make and requires some clarification on my part. You could keep a young dat with mature frontosa for several years. I've seen some pretty stunning combinations that have worked really well. Dats do get massive and I am not sure how many years you could keep the together.


----------

